# Concealed Carry? When?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Question for the forum....

I'm purchasing a handgun for home defense and for fun at the range. I was wondering if anyone else out here started out this way but ended up carrying their guns (concealed carry) on a daily basis? If so, in what environments do you choose to carry your gun and why?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Whenever it's possible that you or someone you're with may be attacked. I would guess that includes everywhere.

Why? I don't like lowering myself on the food chain. Man must be the dumbest animal on the planet in order to not realize God gave us tools but no claws for a reason.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> If so, in what environments do you choose to carry your gun and why?


If I'm dressed I'm carrying.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Yep!!!*



2400 said:


> If I'm dressed I'm carrying.


Same here. Your in for a big surprise if you kick my front door down. Been like that all my life and I am 61.:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> Question for the forum....
> 
> I'm purchasing a handgun for home defense and for fun at the range. I was wondering if anyone else out here started out this way but ended up carrying their guns (concealed carry) on a daily basis? If so, in what environments do you choose to carry your gun and why?


When I got my CHL I didn't plan to carry full time, just when I thought I would be in a dangerous place.

Now I carry full time?

Why?

Because 2400 told me to.

:buttkick:

He reminded me that unless I had a crystal ball, I couldn't tell when I was going to be in a dangerous place.

So I looked,

and neither one was crystal.

:nutkick:

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> If I'm dressed I'm carrying.


Me too. And if I am not dressed I am carrying it (holstered) from room to room with me, along with a flashlight at night.:numbchuck:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ummm.........I take mine off in the shower and in bed.......most of the time:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I initially got my CCW to carry some times and also to allow me to avoid having to go to the Sheriff's office to get a permit every time I wanted to buy a new gun (CCW here trumps a standard purchase permit). Once I had the permit though, I just started carrying all the time. Why? Because bad things just don't only happen to bad people doing bad things in bad places. Bad things happen to everyday people, doing everyday things, in everyday places. 

A gun is just like having a spare tire or a fire extinguisher. You hope not to need them, but it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't mean to stir anyone's pot here, but you asked so I will tell you my, and only my opinion. I believe some take this carry thing way to serious, depending on each individual's situation.
My situation is that I live in a fairly safe neighborhood and don't carry my weapon/s all the time. My home is alarmed with very good locks on the doors and windows and I have access to the weapon if it is need. If someone rings my door bell and they are not expected or I don't know them I don't answer the door. My weapon is accessible, if needed.
I don't go into troubled areas of the city on my own time and don't take my wife or my children to those areas. But sometimes as someone here said bad things happen to good people, so about 80% of the time I still carry, depending where I am going. I don't carry into church but I know that bad situations have happened in churchs. You can get hit by a car anytime, but it doesn't stop me from walking down the side walk. I just watch the traffic closely ;-)
Work is different. I am a corporate investigator and do have to go places not considered safe, so most of the time if it's not on me in very near with easy access. I'm and ex-cop and Vietnam vet and am 6'6", 280 lbs but am still careful where I go and always pay attention to my surroundings.
To each there own and I don't have issues with others carrying if it makes them feel safer. I do believe anyone carrying should have training with knowledge of involved laws concerning the use of deadly weapons. I get nervous at gun shows where want to be "Rambos" are trying to buy everything that looks "cool" and they think it makes them cool to have it.
Just my opinion guys and girls. Nothing personal....:mrgreen: 

Keech


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Keech said:


> I believe some take this carry thing way to serious, depending on each individual's situation.
> 
> My situation is that I live in a fairly safe neighborhood ...
> 
> ...


You think people here are serious? Man, you ain't seen nothin'! Check out some of the forums dedicated to concealed carry. They're hardcore!:smt171 :numbchuck:We're just a bunch of laid back guys and gals who like to talk guns on this forum.

Just remember that a safe neighborhood can go to a not-so-safe neighborhood rather quickly. Great example is fairly upscale "safe" neighborhood in Raleigh that has had a rash of break-ins in the past couple of weeks. Just don't get too complacent.

Gun shows scare the crap out of me with all the people there that you know shouldn't be allowed to be in the same room as a gun, let alone own one. Then again, half the people in my CCW class scared the crap out of me as well. Some people in there had never fired a gun before! I would have loved to been a fly on the wall for their shooting qualification.


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, even in "safe" neighborhoods things happen.
We moved in about 10 years ago and within 2 weeks our garage got broken into. Some hand tools and the stereo out of my wife's car were taken. 
That's why the new locks on the doors and windows and the alarm system were installed. (along with motion activated exterior lighting)
I just try to keep a balance of safeguards, awareness of the surroundings, and a bit of common sense, like not purposely putting yourself in bad situations if you can help it. Without that balance, it doesn't always matter if you have a big gun, cause someone else always has a bigger one.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry all the time unless it is somewhere that is off limits to CCW. I do carry in church too. Bad things happen in good area's so I figure why not always be armed because if something happened I wouldn't be allowed to go home to get my gun and come back to contenue.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I carry all the time unless it is somewhere that is off limits to CCW. I do carry in church too. Bad things happen in good area's so I figure why not always be armed because if something happened I wouldn't be allowed to go home to get my gun and come back to contenue.


 I am with you, I even carry in church. The only place I don't carry is where it isn't legal, and here in Texas those places are few and far between.
I live in a new housing addition, have the security system, big dog the whole bit. However, dogs can be taken out, any moron can render a home security system useless, and living in a new, fairly nice, neighborhood in no way insulates me from bad guys. If carrying all the time means I "take the carrying thing way too serious", then so be it. Carrying a firearm is serious business and should be taken that way so, keep your head up, avoid obvious dangerous situations. and live by the Boy Scout motto, "Be prepared".


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I am with you, I even carry in church. The only place I don't carry is where it isn't legal, and here in Texas those places are few and far between.
> I live in a new housing addition, have the security system, big dog the whole bit. However, dogs can be taken out, any moron can render a home security system useless, and living in a new, fairly nice, neighborhood in no way insulates me from bad guys. If carrying all the time means I "take the carrying thing way too serious", then so be it. Carrying a firearm is serious business and should be taken that way so, keep your head up, avoid obvious dangerous situations. and live by the Boy Scout motto, "Be prepared".


I was suprised to learn (relearn?) that it is illegal to carry in church in Texas. My wife was going to ask the instructor about this when she took her CHL class a couple of weeks ago, but this question was even on the post-test.

WM


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Really? I'm pretty sure churches have to post the TPC 30.06 sign to not allow carrying.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

PH,

That's what I thought too. That was the question my wife was going to ask after class, until she saw the question and answer on the test.

Here is the law:

*


 
PC §46.035. UNLAWFUL CARRYING OF HANDGUN BY LICENSE
HOLDER. (a) A license holder commits an offense if the license
holder carries a handgun on or about the license holder's person
under the authority of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code,
and intentionally fails to conceal the handgun.
(b) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder intentionally,
knowingly, or recklessly carries a handgun under the authority
of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, regardless of
whether the handgun is concealed, on or about the license holder's
person:
(1) on the premises of a business that has a permit or license issued
under Chapter 25, 28, 32, 69, or 74, Alcoholic Beverage Code, if
the business derives 51 percent or more of its income from the sale or
service of alcoholic beverages for on-premises consumption, as determined
by the Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission under Section
104.06, Alcoholic Beverage Code;
(2) on the premises where a high school, collegiate, or professional
sporting event or interscholastic event is taking place, unless
the license holder is a participant in the event and a handgun is used
in the event;
(3) on the premises of a correctional facility;
(4) on the premises of a hospital licensed under Chapter 241,
Health and Safety Code, or on the premises of a nursing home licensed
under Chapter 242, Health and Safety Code, unless the license
holder has written authorization of the hospital or nursing home
administration, as appropriate;
(5) in an amusement park; or
(6) on the premises of a church, synagogue, or other established
place of religious worship.


Click to expand...

​​*

WM​


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> PH,
> 
> That's what I thought too. That was the question my wife was going to ask after class, until she saw the question and answer on the test.
> 
> ...


Texas laws are written very strangely. You have to keep reading to the end of 46.035 to 
(i) Subsections (b) (4), (b) (5), (b) (6) and (c) do not apply if the actor was not given effective notice under Section 30.06

This was changed after the Wedgewood Baptist shooting in 99. Texas often does not change the way a law is written but makes a law nul and void with a Subsection such as this . even the FAQ in the back of your Texas concealed handgun laws book has the Q Where can I not take my handgun? A... You may not carry handguns in hospitals or nursing homes amusement parks places of worship or at government meetings IF SIGNS ARE POSTED PROHIBITING THEM

Many instructors still teach this incorrectly. I have even called the state CHL hotline and asked and got the same answer. Yes you can carry in Churches hospitals and nursing homes as long at they are not 30.06 posted.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

In other words, these places (b4, b5 and b6) need to post 30.06 signs:



> (b) A license holder commits an offense if the license holder intentionally,
> knowingly, or recklessly carries a handgun under the authority
> of Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, regardless of
> whether the handgun is concealed, on or about the license holder's
> ...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> In other words, these places (b4, b5 and b6) need to post 30.06 signs:


That's it.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

But to answer the original question, I carry 99% of the time. That includes at home too. There have been a few cases of home invasion that worry me. My house looks empty most of the time because the front bedroom is unoccupied and I park my cars inside the garage. There's no indication that anyone is home.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> But to answer the original question, I carry 99% of the time. That includes at home too. There have been a few cases of home invasion that worry me. My house looks empty most of the time because the front bedroom is unoccupied and I park my cars inside the garage. There's no indication that anyone is home.


I usually carry at home too. I put it up when I go to bed but it is never far from me. I have an additional concern of bears and mountain lions where I live now so should one come around when the kids are on the trampoline I don't have to run to my safe to get the gun.


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Great info. I wasn't sure of the thought process around concealed carry but now I see. That brings another question...what is your preferred carry method (i.e. holster, stuffed at the base of your back in your jeans, etc.)?

I assume this would take some getting use to.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> Great info. I wasn't sure of the thought process around concealed carry but now I see. That brings another question...what is your preferred carry method (i.e. holster, stuffed at the base of your back in your jeans, etc.)?
> 
> I assume this would take some getting use to.


This may actually need to start another thread, but I carry IWB or on the belt usually at the three O'clock position. I do also have shoulder, ankle, belly,fanny pack, and daily planner carry rigs.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Unless Im out drinking, at the gym, or at work, Im carrying.

When Im at home, theres a gun clipped to the side of my bed, never far from reach.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> ..... (i.e. holster, stuffed at the base of your back in your jeans, etc.)?
> 
> I assume this would take some getting use to.


Never, ever CCW without a holster!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Todd said:


> Never, ever CCW without a holster!


I agree, a few years ago a woman was at our local Christmas Show and her gun fell out of her purse and went off. No one was hurt, but someone could have easily been killed. She did not have it in a holster.

I also watched a video from buddy who is a Police Officer, where a SBI (State Bureau of Investigations) Agent had my buddy pull over a drunk driver. The SBI agent did not have a holster and on the video you could see him put his weapon in his waist band. The suspect attacked my buddy and the SBI agent was scared to engage because he knew his weapon was not secure. The suspect got away on foot.

I always have a holster unless I am just carrying to my truck to secure it there.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Keech said:


> 1) I believe some take this carry thing way to serious, depending on each individual's situation.
> 
> 2) My situation is that I live in a fairly safe neighborhood and don't carry my weapon/s all the time.
> 
> ...


1) I do take my responsibility for my safety seriously.
2) I have no idea what a "fairly safe neighborhood" is. 
3) If it's not on you it may or may not be accessible.
4) How do you determine what parts of the city are "troubled" and what parts aren't? 
5) How do you determine when you need to carry and when you don't? 
6) If it's not on you how is it accessible all the time you're in a place that's not safe?
7) What does this have to do with carrying?
8) Thanks.
9) I agree.
10) I get nervous anytime anyone is mishandling guns or weapons.

I read about a lot of people that only carry when they're in a "bad" part of town or when "they might be in danger". I've always been curious, how do you decide what's the bad part of town or where the dangerous part is?

If I knew I was going somewhere I might need to use a gun, I'd never go anywhere near there.

Just my opinion


----------



## urf (Mar 28, 2007)

Some advise. Did you ever here of Murphy's law ? Carry whenever possible. Good luck & be safe.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I live in what people would call the safe part of down if you ask them. I am out working under the hood of my car one day and some street person type guy walks down my drive and taps me on the shoulder. I didn't see him coming. Scares the bee-gees out of me. I bang my head on the hood and come out of there ready for bear. He wanted some smokes. I don't smoke and I ran he's hind end out of there. Never went for my gun but it was there if I needed it. Moral of the story is you just never know where trouble lurks.


----------



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Good afternoon 2400.
1) I do take my responsibility for my safety seriously.
2) I have no idea what a “fairly safe neighborhood” is. 
3) If it’s not on you it may or may not be accessible.
4) How do you determine what parts of the city are “troubled” and what parts aren’t? 
5) How do you determine when you need to carry and when you don’t? 
6) If it’s not on you how is it accessible all the time you’re in a place that’s not safe?
7) What does this have to do with carrying?
8) Thanks.
9) I agree.
10) I get nervous anytime anyone is mishandling guns or weapons.

I read about a lot of people that only carry when they’re in a “bad” part of town or when “they might be in danger”. I’ve always been curious, how do you decide what’s the bad part of town or where the dangerous part is? 

If I knew I was going somewhere I might need to use a gun, I’d never go anywhere near there.

1. Good, we all should.
2. If your neighborhood hasn't had any murders, robberies, assaults, or other major felonies in the last several years, as compared to the rest of the large metro area, I would call it "fairly safe" You may not.
3. true
4. degrees of "troubled" areas may be my opinion. You can judge yours however you want. I also review crime sats from the local police.
5. same way you decide you need a weapon all, or most of the time. it's a matter of opinion. I'm not faulting your judgement on what you should do.
6. if not on me, it can still be in my vehicle.
7. nothing, just means no matter who you are, we should all be careful and watch our surroundings.
8. you're welcome.
9. thanks
10. me too

I agree, bad things can happen anywhere, anytime. Maybe in your opinion, I'm not careful enough. In my opinion, I am. As to how I determine what areas I need to take extra measures in, go back to my above answers #2, 4 and 5.

Me either.

Have a safe day.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I only buckle my seat belt when I am driving in places where I might get into an accident. ;-)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> I only buckle my seat belt when I am driving in places where I might get into an accident. ;-)


That would be just in your driveway ,correct?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

YES and Yes


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

jfrink2 said:


> Question for the forum....
> 
> I'm purchasing a handgun for home defense and for fun at the range. I was wondering if anyone else out here started out this way but ended up carrying their guns (concealed carry) on a daily basis? If so, in what environments do you choose to carry your gun and why?


Yes, I'd guess that's how most people develop from "keeping" arms to "bearing arms." It feels very awkward at first. You feel very self-conscious, and you are just sure everybody is staring at you, and knows you are carrying a gun. You feel so self-conscious, that at first you only carry when you are going to the "bad" part of town. Or, when you are sure you can carry concealed, like when the temperature is 14 degrees, and you are wearing a down parka over 2 sweaters.

Eventually, you get comfortable, and stop worrying about it. If you have your pants on, you have your pistol on. Eventually, you stop worrying about what the "law" says and what the "signs" say, and you figure what they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I carry except when I travel via airlines (maybe 25% of the time) and when I go to and from and am at work. My company has rules against firearms on the premises and I'm too close to retirement to risk running afoul of the silly rule. Otherwise I'm carrying.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Todays news tells you where you are safe and when you are safe. No where no time it is up to you to provide your own protection.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I (and my wife) carry at all times anywhere it is "legal" to do so.. :smt1099


----------

